# Kindle DX alternate fonts



## tedsan (Mar 3, 2009)

DX fonts in the works.

Actually, Vladimir Boroda has already taken a couple, I gave him Helvetica and Georgia to port to the DX and that's working. Here's his message to me regarding this:

=======
All the information, including the actual fonts and the
kindle_update_tool.py, is in the packages:

http://projects.mobileread.com/reader/users/porkupan/kindle_droid_fonts_install.zip
- The real Google-released Droid fonts here
http://projects.mobileread.com/reader/users/porkupan/kindle_georgia_fonts_install.zip
- Your Georgia fonts
http://projects.mobileread.com/reader/users/porkupan/kindle_liberation_fonts_install.zip
- Liberation fonts
========

I am in the process of taking his modified tools to convert the fonts that I've created for you to use. I'll put them into a dedicated area of the font page on my website. Note that I still don't have a DX, so I'll be flying blind on this, but Vladimir assures me that the modified tools work fine.

I should have a number of fonts up in the next couple of days.

-Ted


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

tedsan said:


> DX fonts in the works.
> 
> Actually, Vladimir Boroda has already taken a couple, I gave him Helvetica and Georgia to port to the DX and that's working. Here's his message to me regarding this:
> 
> ...


Ted, that's wonderful news for the KDX'ers. I'm not one yet but I'm thinking about it!


----------



## tedsan (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok, by popular demand, I bring you some fonts to test for the DX!

These can be found at https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/dx-fonts.

Important note: I do not have a Kindle DX, so I cannot test this on my own machine. Vladimir Boroda, on MobilRead.com, made a font updater for the DX. I have modified this to use the fonts that I edited for the Kindle 2.

While I do not see any more risk in using these than the Kindle 2 fonts, I recommend that this be tested by a few more "daring" testers before others try it. I make no claims about how it will work!

If you do try, please post your results.

-Ted


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ted, I've split this off into it's own topic so that people will be able to find and respond to it easier. . . .

I'm looking forward to trying this but will probably hold off until after I get back from my trip next week.


----------



## tedsan (Mar 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ted, I've split this off into it's own topic so that people will be able to find and respond to it easier. . . .
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying this but will probably hold off until after I get back from my trip next week.


Thanks Ann,
I meant to do that my my attempt didn't work.
What did you do to move it to this thread?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a moderator on "Let's Talk Kindle". . . . .I have super powers.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

This is really quite handy, good job! I'll have to look into this a little later.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

very nice, thanks for this


----------



## tedsan (Mar 3, 2009)

From the feedback I'm getting, it sounds like the DX fonts work well. If you have any issues, feel free to post here.

I also added another font to the Helvetica family. Upon request from one reader whose wife has a fairly serious visual disability, I've created a double-sized version, HelveticaH2 (for second try at a HUGE font).
This is available on both the K2 and DX, though on a K2, it's so big that only get a few words per line. The DX is a much more appropriate device for this font.

As always, your feedback is welcomed.
-Ted

https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/dx-fonts


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Just to repeat what I said in another thread: I installed the Helvetica2 font this morning. The whole process took about 3 minutes and worked flawlessly. The font looks great on my DX.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I'll get up the nerve to try this when I get back from my trip. . . .forgive me. . . .is there a step by step here on the boards?  Or do we go to the website(s) in the OP?


----------



## tedsan (Mar 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think I'll get up the nerve to try this when I get back from my trip. . . .forgive me. . . .is there a step by step here on the boards? Or do we go to the website(s) in the OP?


See info on this page:
https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/dx-fonts

I'm assuming that the update process has remained the same as the K2.
-Ted


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm happy to see there doesn't seem to be any problems with the fonts for the DX. i was one who didn't think they needed them for the K2 and installed just for the heck of it. I LOVED them.

As soon as I get my new Kindle, whether it be a DX or a K2, I'll be installing this hack again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Ted. . . . when I get up my nerve, Heather and Leslie, I'll be in touch if I feel the need for some handholding since you two are experienced!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Why is there such a need to modify our Kindle with new fonts?  They all read the same.  I think changing anything within your Kindle is probably a violation of your contract with Amazon and may invalidate any warranties you have.  Without express permission from the owners of the Kindle designs, I would proceed cautiously.  Just adding my legal two cents.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> Why is there such a need to modify our Kindle with new fonts? They all read the same. I think changing anything within your Kindle is probably a violation of your contract with Amazon and may invalidate any warranties you have. Without express permission from the owners of the Kindle designs, I would proceed cautiously. Just adding my legal two cents.


I personally (and this is MY OPINION only) don't think that installing the font hack is any different than changing the screensavers by installing the screensaver hack. Amazon has already stated that installing the screensaver hack WILL NOT void the warranty. Most people know to install a hack is to do so at their own risk (but it easily reversed and not permanent)

As for the need, I didn't think I needed to until I actually did it. The difference is AMAZING, especially for people who had contrast issues with their screen and people who need larger fonts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with luv.  I would suggest, also, that it is NOT something that should be done by someone who is not comfortable with moving files or who has not got the temperament to follow the directions carefully step by step.  I know there were a few people who jumped into screensavers on the K1 (my recollection is the procedure there was somewhat more complex) and had to be rescued by customer service because they failed the "attention to detail" test.

As to why:  Well, I wouldn't say there is a need.  However, as luv mentioned, some of the alternate fonts are reported to provide improved contrast and or letter/word separation that make it easier to read for many.  Ted's even done some that are extra large which is very helpful for those who are finding even size 6 to be a strain.   No, it's not fore everyone.  But there's no problem with it.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I personally (and this is MY OPINION only) don't think that installing the font hack is any different than changing the screensavers by installing the screensaver hack. Amazon has already stated that installing the screensaver hack WILL NOT void the warranty. Most people know to install a hack is to do so at their own risk (but it easily reversed and not permanent)
> 
> As for the need, I didn't think I needed to until I actually did it. The difference is AMAZING, especially for people who had contrast issues with their screen and people who need larger fonts.


I understand the need for larger fonts and better clarity. I only own the KDX, so have not experienced any of those problems - yet.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> I understand the need for larger fonts and better clarity. I only own the KDX, so have not experienced any of those problems - yet.


I've had the K1 and the K2 and I thought they were both easy to read with the default fonts, but as soon as I installed the font hack, it made it even easier to read. It's one of those you don't know you're missing it until you try it deals. I'm looking forward to getting a DX and trying it out on the bigger screen.

There are some people who have to read their Kindle on a size 6 font and have no room for enlarging it, with the font hack, they can now read comfortably at a size 3 or 4 and make it bigger if needed.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Just reiterating what Luv said...I didn't think I needed the font hack (on my K2) but all the talk finally made me curious so I installed it and WOW! It was so much easier to read, clearer and darker. On the DX, I didn't feel a need but wanted to try it out to provide some feedback to Ted (as he requested) but already, I like it better. I think I have gotten used to the Helvetica font on my K2 and I am happy to have it on my DX.

Comparing to screensavers: the font hack is easier to install (I am still looking at the same dead authors on both my K2 and DX) than the one for the screensavers. Plus, Ted has an uninstall file so if you need to remove the hack, you can. I did on my K2 when everyone was receiving a software upgrade. Removed the fonts, did the upgrade, reinstalled. All flawless.

All software engineers should be as meticulous and careful as Ted.

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

And for those of us who had a K1 & a K2.... The screen on most K2s is noticeably darker, making the narrow default text harder to read. I installed almost all of the alternate fonts before choosing which suited me best. I think I can safely say that hundreds of our members have installed the font hack, and no one has 'fessed up to screwing up their Kindle (yet).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Back in May just after the font enhancements came out, there was a poll here. 64 people answered that they were using or had tried at least one of the alternate fonts. And that's probably not everyone. If anyone who hasn't voted wants to, here's the thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7441.msg152498.html#msg152498 The poll is at the top.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> And for those of us who had a K1 & a K2.... The screen on most K2s is noticeably darker, making the narrow default text harder to read. I installed almost all of the alternate fonts before choosing which suited me best. I think I can safely say that hundreds of our members have installed the font hack, and no one has 'fessed up to screwing up their Kindle (yet).


If I remember correctly, DD had a scare, but was able to find a fix online. Luckily she did, because I did the EXACT same thing she did 2 days later. Because of her experience, I had no trouble getting everything back to rights. (poor DD though.. she about had a heart attack).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wanted to report that I just tried the font enhancements for the DX. . . .process works well. . .the 'large' and 'bold' were a bit much for me. . . .Hevetica 2 was nice but I really prefer a serif type font.  I've got the Georgia font on for now, and will see how it goes.  Can't decide yet if I prefer it to the default font, but it does allow me to read on font size 1 rather than 2   I'd love to try some other serif type fonts if any are developed. . . .


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> If I remember correctly, DD had a scare, but was able to find a fix online. Luckily she did, because I did the EXACT same thing she did 2 days later. Because of her experience, I had no trouble getting everything back to rights. (poor DD though.. she about had a heart attack).


Hi, luv! Just saw this. We've been traveling so much this summer - family weddings, graduations, etc. I'm hardly ever home and not very often on a computer long enough to get on the boards much.

Yes, I remember that scare only too well. I was holding my breath that day. Luckily, Anthony (on this board) directed me to the website that had the solution.

I sure am enjoying having my Kindle along on the trips. I've been reading a lot in cars and planes. Don't know what I'd do without my Kindle.

Well, I'm home for two days now and then off to Ocean City, MD for a week!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was about to install one of the fonts for DX but have to ask for clarification of what the top level directory is:

_Individual font files are installed by placing a single of the the update_xxx.bin file into the *top level directory* of the Kindle DX through a USB connection._

What is the top level directory? Is this one of the three folders? Where do I drag the font file to?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's the folder that contains the three folders. Just drag it over without putting it in the documents, audible, music folders.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Heather. Your post wasn't showing in the new replies when it was there, but I found a thread detailing the instructions:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11693.0.html

I did it and it worked. I know it sounded like a dumb question, but in all my years of working with computer, I'd not heard "top directory" or "root directory" terms.

I put in the Helvetica 2 and it's very nice.


----------



## bzImage (Nov 8, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I did it and it worked. I know it sounded like a dumb question, but in all my years of working with computer, I'd not heard "top directory" or "root directory" terms.


You have never worked with Unix or Linux systems....


----------

